# All Aboard



## AFnew2 (Aug 28, 2016)

I just purchased an All Aboard Pioneer 600 in the box locally for 20 bucks. 6 panels are fine but missing bridges, light poles, clips,
mountain, and most accessories. I do have some signs.
Where can I get accessories ? Just missed some on e bay. Would like to fix by holidays and pass on to grankids.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

I would suggest keep looking on ebay. Accessories are often for sale on there for these set panels. Sometimes the items are grouped within lots for sale, but I've seen the houses and other items for sale separately. Good hunting.


----------



## flyguy55 (Apr 20, 2015)

Word of warning the accessories are worth far more than the panels and train itself.There are four different kinds of trees for All Aboard sets.The most expensive and hardest to find are a three part tree I believe made by plasticville for Flyer.If you want educate yourself on All Aboard sets MYFLYERTRAINS.ORG has a good section on All Aboard.I have small bunch of the smaller trees for the set if interested I need to dig them out......


----------



## Kelpieflyer (Jan 9, 2012)

I still have my All Aboard set I received for Christmas. I was able to replace the broken pieces as time went on, mostly at train shows. You'll find what you need, but you gotta always be on the lookout.
I like the set, but it is very loud when the train is running.


----------



## shaker281 (Jun 22, 2019)

flyguy55 said:


> Word of warning the accessories are worth far more than the panels and train itself.There are four different kinds of trees for All Aboard sets.The most expensive and hardest to find are a three part tree I believe made by plasticville for Flyer.If you want educate yourself on All Aboard sets MYFLYERTRAINS.ORG has a good section on All Aboard.I have small bunch of the smaller trees for the set if interested I need to dig them out......


You got that right! I have made a few purchases of signs and trees to fill out the set that I got for Christmas 1966. Including shipping, it usually ends up at around $2-2.50 per piece for 1-piece trees and signage. And the three part trees are very hard to find intact.

These probably won't last long : https://www.ebay.com/itm/4-American-Flyer-All-Aboard-7-Part-Trees/362770321447?hash=item5476cbd027:g:Z74AAOSwyS9dknpb

I made my panel connectors from old coat hangers. Bought the track connectors from Port Lines. 

There are some trees and signs on Ebay right now.


----------



## AFnew2 (Aug 28, 2016)

*parts*

Slowly getting parts bit by bit
would like to have operating by Christmas
Still need clips ( tried bailing wire but need more spring)
Trees hard to come by so I would be interested Flyer55
York coming soon so will check there
Will post progress pictures if I am able


----------



## shaker281 (Jun 22, 2019)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/20-American-Flyer-All-Aboard-Trees-5-each-of-4-sizes/163896712438?hash=item2629015cf6:g:ED8AAOSwKeNdm78U

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Nice-lot-of-accessories-for-American-Flyer-All-Aboard-scenic-panels/202795159844?hash=item2f37889124:g:j9oAAOSwPn1dm4aj

https://www.ebay.com/itm/American-Flyer-S-Scale-All-Aboard-Plastic-Trees-10-Mixed-Heights/223460349083?hash=item340746549b:g:0fkAAOSwCNlcSI~u:sc:USPSFirstClass!60102!US!-1


----------



## AFnew2 (Aug 28, 2016)

Tunnel arrived today.....need a few more pieces.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Looks like you're getting there. Hopefully you'll be able to find all the missing pieces in time.


----------

